# why was my post deleted ?



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

expressing my free opinion in the same way a moderator had done previous in the main forum and it gets deleted ???

:-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

what was the subject :-/


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

stickers.... :-/

opinion would appear to be clearly only allowed one way.. ???


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ah window lickers


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

surprised this has not been moved off topic. :-/


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Not guilty.......sorry :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I didn't read it...but were your stickers competing to the stickers that Jae is trying to produce?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I did - appologies for not sending you an IM to explain why.
However, if you had read the thread then you should have seen that we were trying to keep the thread in a positive and constructive tone after all the initial chaos and arguments.
In addition, the "URL" in the picture of (IIRC) "howtof*ckacarup.com" goes against the language allowed anywhere except the flame room... and I fail to see how the picture ('cause that's all it was - just a picture, no text, no comments) could have been seen as constructive :-/


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2003)

fine... but why is it ok for your other moderator to post the exact same picture on my mirror switch post when I had posted it in the in the main forum..

clearly... seperate rules for moderators :-/


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> fine... but why is it ok for your other moderator to post the exact same picture on my mirror switch post when I had posted it in the in the main forum..
> 
> clearly... seperate rules for moderators Â :-/


I was honestly not aware of that picture - unfortunatly I'm not able to check each and every post on the forum :-/ If I had seen the picture I would have removed it.

I would hate to think that there are seperate rules for a member just because they are a moderator, infact moderators should have a higher standard that other users.
Saying that, we all make mistakes at times... and learn by them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2003)

> Saying that, we all make mistakes at times... and learn by them.


i am confident that most of you do

regards


----------

